# Coil over vs independent parts



## DemonGoat (Jun 13, 2012)

I've never owned a car with coil overs before and I was wondering are they worth the extra money compared to doing struts and springs by them selves? I have no problem spending the money on the coil overs as long as they are worth it. Thanks for yalls imput.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

If your referring to the rear, Depending on what brand you go with Going coil overs eliminate the stock rear coil spring. Your still independant. G-force 1320 coil overs in my opinion seem like the best idea and the shock. The way the coil overs are bolted in have a better path to follow during articulation. Other brands I have seen just us the stock location. The mounting point is close to 18 inches. Thats a big shock and coil. The G-Force coil over is shorter.---Danfigg


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The R&D that Pedders or Lovells do is likely better then what the average personal can adjust their coilovers to. Personally, the only way I'd run coilovers is if I was looking for a competition car.


----------



## DemonGoat (Jun 13, 2012)

Alright, thanks for yall's advice. I'm gonna have to do some more research before I buy.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Its all a matter of perspective. the nice thing about coilovers is that you get to choose height and dampening fairly easy and you can adjust it whenever you feel like it. if your not the type of guy that wants to ever take your car to a track or drive some twisties then it might not be worth it. do the research, theres alot of posts on the boards about them


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> Its all a matter of perspective. the nice thing about coilovers is that you get to choose height and dampening fairly easy and you can adjust it whenever you feel like it. if your not the type of guy that wants to ever take your car to a track or drive some twisties then it might not be worth it. do the research, theres alot of posts on the boards about them


Don't forget the alignments you will need after making adjustments also.


----------



## DemonGoat (Jun 13, 2012)

I plan on leaving it one height but I do like the ability to change the shock/strut stiffness. I will be going to the track once I get a decent build going. I live out in the country so driving twisty's is a daily requirement lol. I think I may do the coil overs just so I have the option to change the height if I ever want too. Again thanks for all yall's advice.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

There are a few adjustable shocks. I went with 20mm drop springs and Koni yellow adjustable shocks. I rarely change the dampening but I can like when at the strip.


----------

